# Anyone been fishing lateley?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

So has anyone been out as of late? I went crappie fishing last week, by Maple Lake, and did alright. It's that time of year where ice fishing doesn't seem to be that good. Hopefully it will pick up a lot by late ice. :run:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fishing every weekend at Lake of the Woods. Hasn't really slowed down that much, but average fish size has been a bit smaller. Not a lot of stucture where we're fishing, so it's mainly a matter of finding the right depth. This time of year a lot of people like getting into the 31-34 foot range.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Bass and Northerns have never been good 2 days in a row. If I get em' sat. may as well stay home sun. Almost so predictable this year it's sort of scary, and weird.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Couple nice crappies and eyes being caught the last 2 times ive been out.


----------

